# Corner fireplace - wall removal



## zif01 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm curious for input on a thought that came to me tonight. I am limited for space in my condo and have already done major renovations, and want to squeeze every inch of extra space out of that I can. 

This is a photo of an identical unit:






I've been thinking about taking the top half of the wall out, like this:





Because it is a wood burning fireplace, I'm aware that there is obviously a chimney in the wall. Is the chimney able to be relocated to the back corner if it's in the way? Any other observations, comments or input?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have a metal chimney, you may be able to get a few inches. Hard to say before you cut out some drywall and have a look. Wouldn't it be just as quick to get a flat screen and mount it on the wall.


----------

